# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Got my first snake bite today!

## SlitherinSisters

Yep, I made it 2 years with several snakes, then today was the end of my perfect record. It was my own dumb fault though. I threw in a live rat and started filling the water dish before he grabbed the rat. I haven't told my mom yet, but she's going to flip!  :ROFL:  She's so freaked out about me getting bit by one and thinks it's going to be awful. I told her my rat bite was WAY worse than any ball python bite could ever be! Maybe now she will believe me. 


Ball python bite (the left are the top teeth, the right are his bottom teeth, now that it's clean the bottom has 4 little holes)


Rat bite



I'll let you make the judgment on which is worse! 

 :ROFL:

----------


## Tempestas

Give me a snake bite anyday of the week, I hate rodent bites they always bloody hurt ! 

I got nabbed by a female mexican rosy boa the other week ( My own fault for not paying attention ) But you have to love them for trying  :Wink: 

Heres the girl having a munch,



The after math,

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Give me a snake bite anyday of the week, I hate rodent bites they always bloody hurt ! 
> 
> I got nabbed by a female mexican rosy boa the other week ( My own fault for not paying attention ) But you have to love them for trying 
> 
> Heres the girl having a munch,
> 
> 
> 
> The after math,


NO KIDDING! I would MUCH rather be bit by the snakes than a rat! Rats have some killer bites! 

That little girl left a pretty good mark! Do they bite just for fun?

----------


## MGOBLUE

I would say it is safe to say no snake bites "for fun" Biting in most snakes is a last resort measure used in times of stress and self defense. A snake would much rather slither away then bite you.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> I would say it is safe to say no snake bites "for fun" Biting in most snakes is a last resort measure used in times of stress and self defense. A snake would much rather slither away then bite you.


I just meant that it bit without a real cause. To me it looks like she was just holding it. Some snakes are just plan bitey. I'm guessing that kind of snake tends to bite unprovoked  :Confused: 

And I'm not so sure that all snakes would rather slither away than bite....

----------


## Jsh

Yep, Rat bites are horrible in comparison to snakes. 

One of my rosy is also a biter, hope you don't mind a little hijack.

----------


## rabernet

OK Stephanie - who got you?

----------


## Tempestas

> NO KIDDING! I would MUCH rather be bit by the snakes than a rat! Rats have some killer bites! 
> 
> That little girl left a pretty good mark! Do they bite just for fun?


I hate rat bites  :Sad:  

I've found with Rosys that they have a tendancy to take a nibble when they feel like it. She was perfectly fine whilst I was holding her and she decided to nuzzle my wrist then she wiggled her mouth over and locked on I don't think its for fun but it's certainly not an aggressive bite or a stressed bite.




> I would say it is safe to say no snake bites "for fun" Biting in most snakes is a last resort measure used in times of stress and self defense. A snake would much rather slither away then bite you.


I'm sorry but do you actually know what your talking about ? 

Biting in snakes can be down to several reasons and they do not just slither away. A snake will bite if felt threatened, feeding response, if you smell like rat, if they just fancy a nibble etc. 

I've been bitten by many different species and none were because of stress.




> I just meant that it bit without a real cause. To me it looks like she was just holding it. Some snakes are just plan bitey. I'm guessing that kind of snake tends to bite unprovoked 
> 
> And I'm not so sure that all snakes would rather slither away than bite....


You are right I was just holding it ( He not she  :Wink:  ) Lol She just decided to take a munch on me which is acceptable they don't know whats right or wrong. 




> Yep, Rat bites are horrible in comparison to snakes. 
> 
> One of my rosy is also a biter, hope you don't mind a little hijack.


Nice Rosy boa, We have a limited selection in the UK I only have Mexicans and Mid-Baja's at the moment but will most certainly be adding more  :Very Happy: 

Sorry for the highjacking of your thread OP  :Smile:

----------


## twan

Congrats on first bite I'm 7months in and I'm waiting for the day just to get it over with. :Wink:

----------


## angllady2

> 


At first that looks terrible, then you notice his head is so small the best he can do is pinch skin.  It's actually kind of cute.

Gale

----------


## phantom1bc

lol,, all look very mild, once when cleaning my retics enclosure, she got pissy an nailed me on the hand between the thumb and pointer finger. Wife had a good laugh as she walked in with me sitting in a chair,,tears streaming down my cheeks like a baby as i waited for her to let go.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Yep, Rat bites are horrible in comparison to snakes. 
> 
> One of my rosy is also a biter, hope you don't mind a little hijack.


Oh my gosh its' head is tiny! He/she has you pretty good! 




> OK Stephanie - who got you?


I bet I know exactly who you think it was!  :ROFL:  It actually wasn't him!!! It was our friendliest snake, my sister's normal male! I guess he was a little to excited about eating and I looked like a much easier target! 




> I hate rat bites  
> 
> I've found with Rosys that they have a tendancy to take a nibble when they feel like it. She was perfectly fine whilst I was holding her and she decided to nuzzle my wrist then she wiggled her mouth over and locked on I don't think its for fun but it's certainly not an aggressive bite or a stressed bite.
> 
> You are right I was just holding it ( He not she  ) Lol She just decided to take a munch on me which is acceptable they don't know whats right or wrong. 
> 
> Sorry for the highjacking of your thread OP


Oh man, I couldn't have a Rosy! I'm not fond of getting bit by anything!  :Razz:  What a little demon!  :ROFL:  At least with balls I know when I'm going to get bit and how to avoid it. I just got too comfortable with them and made a dumb mistake! 

And sorry, I for some reason assumed you were a she  :Embarassed:  And no problem! 




> Congrats on first bite I'm 7months in and I'm waiting for the day just to get it over with.


Lol no kidding! I was sort of excited, but sort of not. It was much quicker than I thought it would be, but definitely hurt less than any other bite I've had. Although, he must have nicked my vein because I have a pretty decent bruise from the bottom bite. 




> lol,, all look very mild, once when cleaning my retics enclosure, she got pissy an nailed me on the hand between the thumb and pointer finger. Wife had a good laugh as she walked in with me sitting in a chair,,tears streaming down my cheeks like a baby as i waited for her to let go.


Oh my gosh!!!  :ROFL:

----------


## PyramidPythons

Great bite pics!   :Very Happy:   I dunno about how bitey Rosy Boas are, but mine seems to be less inclined to bite.  So far (*knocks on wood*) she has not bitten me at all.  I'm sure the day will come.  At present, though, out of my 13 snakes, I've only had accidents with my male Ball and my male Red Tail.  Both were my fault during feedings and taught me a lesson.   :Wink: 

Anyway, as mentioned, great pictures and welcome to the club!   :Smile:

----------


## JibbaJabba

I had both and I must say in my case the snakebite was worse lol - little bugger lost a tooth which I couldn't get out for weeks ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinoy Pythons

That rat bite is wicked Steph! And sorry to barge in. Let me share this sweet photo of me and my first spidey when we first met.

----------


## Tempestas

> Oh man, I couldn't have a Rosy! I'm not fond of getting bit by anything!  What a little demon!  At least with balls I know when I'm going to get bit and how to avoid it. I just got too comfortable with them and made a dumb mistake! 
> 
> And sorry, I for some reason assumed you were a she  And no problem!


I have 5 Rosy and only been bitten by one, I've noticed that the males are alot more laid back than the females. Will only be a matter of time though before I get nabbed by all the females lol  :Very Happy: 

No problem for assuming  :Smile:  It's not the first time its happened lol

----------


## Jason Bowden

Congrats!  Hope it's your last!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Great bite pics!    I dunno about how bitey Rosy Boas are, but mine seems to be less inclined to bite.  So far (*knocks on wood*) she has not bitten me at all.  I'm sure the day will come.  At present, though, out of my 13 snakes, I've only had accidents with my male Ball and my male Red Tail.  Both were my fault during feedings and taught me a lesson.  
> 
> Anyway, as mentioned, great pictures and welcome to the club!


 :ROFL:  Thank you! It seems like you always know when balls will bite. Either feeding, nippy babies, or agitated adults. 




> I had both and I must say in my case the snakebite was worse lol - little bugger lost a tooth which I couldn't get out for weeks ...


Oh man that would hurt! 




> That rat bite is wicked Steph! And sorry to barge in. Let me share this sweet photo of me and my first spidey when we first met.


 :ROFL:  I sure didn't enjoy the rat bite, it was nasty! He got the pad of my finger, a little through my nail and on the side of my nail. I think that's the only thing that saved me from losing a piece of my finger!  :Surprised: 

Cute pictures! Spiders seems to be really nippy as babies  :ROFL: 




> I have 5 Rosy and only been bitten by one, I've noticed that the males are alot more laid back than the females. Will only be a matter of time though before I get nabbed by all the females lol 
> 
> No problem for assuming  It's not the first time its happened lol


Well that's good, for both things  :ROFL:  I think it's your name  :Wink: 




> Congrats!  Hope it's your last!


Thanks and I hope so too!  :ROFL:

----------


## Kysenia

rat bites are far far far far worse then a bp bite :Smile:   im on your side!

----------


## andwhy6

> NO KIDDING! I would MUCH rather be bit by the snakes than a rat! Rats have some killer bites! 
> 
> That little girl left a pretty good mark! Do they bite just for fun?


shes not lying! rat bites are horrible!

----------


## Clint Bundy

Sooner or later I will be posting the pic of my pinstripe biting me. I am too fast so far. He is the only nippy one I have....other than my GTP.

----------


## DJ_Bizarre

I got bitten by a BP in a petco and i dont even know if I am going to qualify it as my first bite, the guy who took him out handled him poorly and ripped him away from the group and just plain pissed it off, it did draw blood but I am going to say I have yet to get my first bite, I only count it when it is one of my babies that tags me.

----------


## Lillyponygirl

My little BP almost got me my first today. I hadn't handeled him in over a week because of a vacation (He was fed, don't worry  :Wink:  Just not handeled.) And I reached right in to scoop him up and his head jerked right up, mouth halfway open, and his tongue darting out. He thought I was a mouse, but quickly settled down and I scooped him out.  Right now he's hanging on my arm, sweet as always. XD

----------


## tiny_tiger60978

Of course I'll have to agree with everyone else...I'd MUCH rather be bitten by a snake than a mouse/rat. I feel really bad when snakes get fed live rodents and get bit. I know how much that can suck. 

The only time I've ever been bit by a snake though was a sad story...Wasn't even mine. I was at a petsmart and was waiting around for my bf to get stuff for his beardies...so I went to look at the snakes. They had a cool looking apricot milksnake and I got to hold it....Unfortunatly, the manager at that PetsMart was TERRIFIED of ALL REPTILES and decided he wasn't gonna feed them. The snake bit me after a month without food and I can't blame him. Didn't hurt at all though; he was still a really small snake. The manager had to take him back and give him food after that...threw a cold mouse (they only give their snakes f/t, but it wasn't even warm...) in with the snake and he still ate it cold. I felt SOOOO bad for all the little reptiles there...

----------


## ScubaDiver007

AND I heard ASF's will bite worst than a regular bite.. UGH!

Hey Stephanie I candled all the eggs they look good so far.

----------

